# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  add کردن فایل های (script,,css)در پروژه core

## Iran58

سلام
چگونه می توانم خودم فایلهای مثلا (DataTablesوfontawesomeوanimate.min.cssو....)و فونتهای مورد نظرم را خودم بصورت دستی در پروژه asp.netcore اضافه کنم(کپی کنم نه از nuget بخوانم)وازانها استفاده کنم
در mvc.net خیلی راحت بود اما در core نمی دانم باید چکار کنم
باتشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کاری نداره. در فولدر wwwroot (ترجیحا در ساب فولدر libs) یک فولدر بسازید، فایل هاتون رو اونجا کپی کنید، و رفرنس های لازم رو به Layout ها و صفحات تون اضافه کنید.

----------

